
Video: Android Application Development - Helloworld (anatomy of an Android app) - Maxwelldub
http://marakana.com/forums/android/general/235.html
======
middlegeek
This is great, thanks!

This is part 2, folks may want to check out part one as well:

<http://marakana.com/forums/android/general/230.html>

